
A Tribute: Peter Sallis, Voice of Wallace Dies Age 96 - sohkamyung
http://www.wallaceandgromit.com/news/tribute-peter-sallis-voice-wallace-dies-age-96
======
mkarliner
One of the true greats. Will be sadly missed.

